# Any Audiophiles in here ??



## Smurf. (Nov 22, 2011)

How many of you are into your hifi? I'm not talking about your run of the mill £200 jobs, I'm talking real hifi ....

My system I have just got rid of was a full Cyrus setup with hark stand and dedicated separate electric feed, Linn Sondek LP12 with rega rb1000 tone arm ... I will tell you more later 

So who likes there hifi, put your hands up!! :thumb:


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

Me I do, but mines in my car (well currently in a box in my bedroom, waiting a new head unit) running CDT eurosport in the front and CDT's in the rear through a Rockford fosgate amp (can't remember the model) with a planet audio vortex (I think) 12" sub through a planet audio 600watt 4 channel vx4004 iirc with a 1 farad RF cap for good measure. It's been a while since I actually looked at the names haha. 

Had most of it for 5 years give or take and it's great, will be going in the civic in the new year 

Had most of it about


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Receiver: Sony STR-DA5400ES
Blu-Ray: Oppo BDP95 with multi region BD hardware upgrade
TV: Samsung UA55B7000 3D
7.1 surround: Monitor Audio Apex A40 L/R/C, Monitor Audio Apex A10 L/R/LR/RR, Monitor Audio Apex AW12 Sub
Media PC: Silverstone HT case, Asus Rampage III Extreme MB, Intel I7-950, Corsair AX750 PSU, Corsair 2 x 4Gb DDR3 memory, Samsung F4 2Tb HDD, Sony BD-5740 BD burner, Sapphire 1Gb graphics card.......
Cables: by QED

Wish list: Arcam AVR600


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I love my music but my uncles the one with the flash gear

About 40K's worth, mostly meridian. Home cinema 3d projector with anamorphic lens etc

If i had the money id have a awesome system not crappy packages they sell in currys.

A decent cd player alone will cost more than a £1000


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I have been into hi-fi for about 20 years now and my current system is:

CD player - Micromega Stage 6 (I have had this for 14 years now and it is now starting to have problems reading some discs)
Pre-amp - Densen Beat 200
Power amp - Tag McLaren 100P
Speakers - Neat Motive SE2 (I picked these up ex-dem last week and they are just being run so not sounding at their best, but still pretty good)

The CD player is going to be replaced soon and I am not averse to buying second hand as there as some decent oldish players out there, so I think that I will be going for something like a Meridian.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm into my home theatre kit, even though i bought most of this a good few years ago the quality is still excellent and the Tag is still sought after:
Processor: Tag McLaren AV32r ( THX )
CD / DVD: Nad T 550 - this really needs replacing, Arcam BDP100 in the frame at present.
Amp: Rotel RB 985 mkII ( THX )
Speakers: fronts Q55, rear Kef Coda 7, centre Kef Q95c, Sub Miller & Kreisel v70
Lots of interconnetcs Ixos etc...


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

This is my kind of thread  
Used to work at audio t so this feels like home to me 
I am now a rep so I get to go to the nicer shops now days so it's amazing to see all the gear!
Don't run much myself I have no money, all my equipment was given to me for free 
I currently run arcam avr350, rega planar cd and mission 700 something or other freedom speakers (pile of poopy really) 
Really nice to see some Cyrus about
And some tag!
And even meridian!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

bigmcclarron said:


> This is my kind of thread
> *Used to work at audio t* so this feels like home to me
> I am now a rep so I get to go to the nicer shops now days so it's amazing to see all the gear!
> Don't run much myself I have no money, all my equipment was given to me for free
> ...


Bought most of my kit from Audio Excellence ( part of audio T? )in Gloucester when they still existed many years ago.

Simon


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Wax Attack said:


> Bought most of my kit from Audio Excellence ( part of audio T? )in Gloucester when they still existed many years ago.
> 
> Simon


Yea they merged with audio t about 4-5 years ago now, we're always link financially anyway! 
Shame audio t is not the same now really!


----------

